# Can't browse web due to DNS errors.



## TC_Member2021

So for the last week I have been having errors with my web browser. I am using Windows 10 and Ethernet. My Ethernet connection is fine but Chrome and IE do not work all that well. When I open all my tabs some popular sites like Reddit or YouTube will load slowly, but other internet forums or sites will load fine. Then there would be times when I open my tabs and all websites will not have internet. The error I would get is:

DNS PROBE STARTED
DNS PROBE FINISHED NO INTERNET 
DNS PROBE ERROR NXDOMAIN

I have looked at many guides to resolve this issue and so far I am stumped. I am not very tech savvy and so far I tried:

netsh winsock reset

Flush dns

I've changed the DNS server on IPV4 to 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4

I have shut down and rebooted my computer multiple times. 

I uninstalled and re installed Chrome.

Disabled my firewall.

Cleared my cache

Reset my browser settings

Turned off browser extensions

Unplugged and plugged in my router

I am running out of ideas and I am not so sure what I have left to do.


----------



## Corday

Is Windows up to date? Stop using IE unless it's the only way to get to a site. What happens in Safe Mode with networking?


----------



## TC_Member2021

Corday said:


> Is Windows up to date? Stop using IE unless it's the only way to get to a site. What happens in Safe Mode with networking?


I was trying to download a update but I think it got stuck when downloading. I haven't used safemode yet.


----------



## SpywareDr

What are your current Ping, Upload and Download speeds? 

Go to:





Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


Use Speedtest on all your devices with our free desktop and mobile apps.




www.SpeedTest.net



and click Go.


----------



## TC_Member2021

Ping 10ms

Download 374

Upload 34.6

Sometimes when I load a page it will give me the dns probe started. But sometimes it will load fine when I refresh the page.


----------



## SpywareDr

Looks good.

Try this:
Use your mouse to highlight the following single line command:

*cmd /c ipconfig/all>0&notepad 0*​

and then press [Ctrl][C] to copy it into memory on your computer.


Press [Winkey][R] to bring up the Windows Run box, 


press [Ctrl][V] to paste in the command you copied above,


and then press [Enter] to initiate the command.


When the Notepad window pops up, press [Ctrl][A] to highlight everything in it,


then press [Ctrl][C] to copy it into memory.


Come back to this thread,


click once in the Reply box at the bottom,


press [Ctrl][V] to paste in what you copied from Notepad above,


and then finally click the Post Reply button to post your message.


----------



## TC_Member2021

I hope that this helps:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP-1RPVROT
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GbE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-85-C2-62-6E-7F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2600:8801:180:de00::b58f(Preferred)
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 13, 2021 2:42:46 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 20, 2021 2:40:52 PM
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2600:8801:180:de00:451c:4013:e6de:da81(Preferred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2600:8801:180:de00:d580:24ec:2b29:7e65(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::451c:4013:e6de:da81%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.232(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 13, 2021 2:42:45 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 15, 2021 2:42:45 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::226:86ff:fefa:6e5c%12
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 141592002
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-28-86-75-BC-70-85-C2-62-6E-7F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:578:3f::30
2001:578:3f:1::30
68.105.28.11
68.105.29.11
68.105.28.12
2001:578:3f::30
2001:578:3f:1::30
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## SpywareDr

What's with all of the DNS server IP Addresses? If you can, use IPv4 only and set DNS servers as

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## TC_Member2021

SpywareDr said:


> What's with all of the DNS server IP Addresses? If you can, use IPv4 only and set DNS servers as
> 
> 8.8.8.8
> 8.8.4.4


I was trying to figure out which one I can use to for my PC. I was wondering how I can delete some of them


----------



## SpywareDr

Use both. The first one, which would be the Primary DNS Server should be:

8.8.8.8

and then the Secondary DNS Server should be:

8.8.4.4

Instructions here:









You can change DNS settings on Windows 10 – here's how.


The idea of setting up a DNS can seem daunting. This guide will show you three methods to change the DNS settings on Windows 10 for more reliable and private resolvers.




www.windowscentral.com


----------



## TC_Member2021

Ok I also bought a Power adapter for my PC so I can get ethernet to my PC upstairs while the modem is downstairs. I hear these may cause me some problems later on with my ethernet connection.


----------



## Corday

Power Over Ethernet Guide – 7 Potential Issues


Though PoE has experienced a boost in popularity it still may not be for everyone. Here are some potential problems when using power over ethernet.




getvoip.com


----------



## TC_Member2021

Since SpywareDr already mentioned why I use a lot of dns server ip addresses. I was wondering is there a way to delete these extra dns addresses?


----------



## Da Wiz

TC_Member2021 said:


> Ok I also bought a Power adapter for my PC so I can get ethernet to my PC upstairs while the modem is downstairs. I hear these may cause me some problems later on with my ethernet connection.


I assume you mean you purchased two Ethernet-Over-AC-Power adapters? You install one of those close to your router and connect it to Ethernet. You put another Ethernet-Over-AC-Power adapter close to your computer and connect the computer to that with an Ethernet cable. Is that what you are doing now? There is NO REASON for an Ethernet-Over-AC-Power adapter to cause any Ethernet problems unless there is a device failure. When they are working normally, your Ethernet will work normally using the AC Power wires within your residence. Ethernet-Over-AC-Power adapters are a big security risk if you are in a duplex, townhouse, apartment, or condo with any sort of shared AC Power distribution. If you put an adapter in your unit, other units getting their power from the same source you are getting it may have your Ethernet connection available to them if they install an adapter in their unit. In most cases, electricity is "separate" from unit to unit, but not necessarily 100% of the time.


----------

